# Favorite music from the 60's & 70's



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Try to stick to the era of the 60's & 70's if possible.

I'm going to be spinning tunes all day today so I'll post as I go,1st up is a message to all the speed freaks of that era .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

you gotta let your soul shine


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Been to Kansas City in A minor performed live on steroids,one of Frank Zappa's most legendary performances.





if your a fan of the Trombone you'll dig this cut,the Fowler brothers tear it up.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

can't go past the beloved " Uncle Reemus "


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

some killer zz top blues from before they went commercial


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Been to Kansas City in A minor performed live on steroids,one of Frank Zappa's most legendary performances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like you've been in a minor in kansas city.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Doobie Brothers Jesus is all right with me


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Bad Company


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Manfred Mann earth band


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Vanilla fudge


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

For me the best song The Who ever wrote


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

slippin into darkness


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

the late great master of horror Vincent Price


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

I love the dead before they rise
no farewells,no goodbyes
I never even knew your now rotting face !


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh No ! 
They say he's got to go.
Go Go Godzilla.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Terrible Ted


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

No trip through the 70's is complete without this anthem


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


>


I met April wine & your post made me remember their remake of the King Krimson classic


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

april wine are some of the chillest guys I've ever met....and quite by accident


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

they put on spectacular shows,john lord would kill the organ,only keyboard player I ever saw put on a better show than George Dukes performances with Zappa


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> april wine are some of the chillest guys I've ever met....and quite by accident


I shared KFC chicken with them back stage at the capital theater when a good friend of mine,who was Ansly Dunbar's drum tech when he played with Journey filled in for Rich Henmans tech after he broke his foot on an anvil case.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

met them up by lake mepramagog up in northern Vermont by the Canadian border back in the 80's


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

to this day the only way you can buy this is on vinyl,its never been remastered to CD


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

by 1967 there were over a half million american boots on the ground in Vietnam


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

one pill makes you larger & another pill makes you small
the ones that mother gives you don't do anything at all 
best description of " Alice in wonderland " ever,a good flash back for those who were "heads" in the 60's


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

tick tock tick


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

the perfect boogie woogie for smokin a blunt


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

some more boogie woogie dope smokin dancin music


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

she really gets me high and you know that's no lie!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

one of the iconic guitar pieces from the 70's & in the top 10 most beautiful guitar works ever composed


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Lard ass lovin


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

the pimp daddy of kool


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

blue collar man


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes,no?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

a must learn for all guitarists


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

a shameless plug of somebody I like very much doing a few covers


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

another rush cover,YYZ


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

great bass playing if I may say so


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

some more ass kicking guitar work


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

more outstanding transcription & bass work


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

last plug of this dude throwing down


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

the girl having the screaming 5 minute orgasm is the smoking hot singer Dale Bozzio from 80's punk band Missing Persons,former playboy playmate as well and one sexy ass woman,great song too


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

this is what happens to kids who get degrees in lesbian dance theory or social justice,a great career ahead lol


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

going back to the early 60's again with the DC Boogie


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2016)

Wavels has entered the building I see. goodshit


----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

Wavels said:


>


I love the entire improv they did with Montana here,its my 2nd favorite version of the song,the newly released " Road Tapes " has this performance on disc #2,it sucks the 2 kids are demanding Dweezil no longer do the Zappa Plays Zappa gig without turning over the lions share of the profits from his exhaustive touring to the Zappa Trust & equally split with Diva,Ahmet & Moon,moon is the only one not jamming Dweezil up.

what's going to happen with all this is Dweezil will stop touring , once again nobody will be able to play FZ's shit & millennials will only have kanye west autotune & 20hz bass tracks,or redundant death metal to be exposed to,all my kids love FZ & my grandkids are getting a kick out of " yellow snow" as they call it,thanks to franks music my sons appreciate orchestral music & our grangkids too.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

Wavels said:


>


excellent choice with that album,jean luc was genius to team up with Ralph Armstrong & Allen Holdsworth for that masterwork,Holdsworths solo on the final cut on the LP titled " struggle of the turtle to the sea" is the perfect solo IMO 

the guitar work by Ralph Armstrong & Allen Holdsworth is brilliant on the album,I'm glad fusion was brought into the thread because I forgot how important fusion jazz/rock was to the era's music.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

Great artists guys,I was starting to wonder of anybody else cared about the importance of that era's music,good to see others still enjoy it .

I'm going to drag out a band most rock n rollers dismiss because they were a " funk " band,the contributions from Parliament Funkedelic to the 70's were outstanding,the piece titled " maggot brain " still holds up today .

I have tasted the maggots in the mind of the universe & was given a choice to rise above it all,or drown in my own shit !





I love the " clean " fuzz tone Eddie Hazel chose for this piece


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

Billy Cobham folks,for surely in the top 10 drummers of the 1970's,some funky shit going on here where billy is playing in 19 at one point .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm listening to this RTF piece now & loving it,another monster jazz rock band from the 70's kids don't know about,but should .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

one of the iconic 70's southern rock songs everybody knows but don't know who plays it


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

one of the more complex progressive rock jams of the 70's,its got an evil vibe feel to it but still a killer piece of music


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

the professional dope growers anthem !


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

from my favorite Pink Floyd album


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

Lynrd Skynrd simple man


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

one for the dope fiends all dead n gone


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

some great funk


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

the 70's funk master George Clinton Parliament Funkedelic


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

the biggest funk band of the era


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

another one everybody knows but don't know who plays it


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

the band that dethroned led Zeppelin as Americas best selling rock act,record lable stole a half billion $ from them


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

Frank Zappa discovered this great band





dig that groovy white boy fro beauty parlors did 100 a day of lol


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

Grand Funks 2nd best known hit


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

going to post some anti war songs for u young folk


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

1 2 3 what r we fightin for,I don't give a damn,cause next stop is viet-nam,whoopie were all gonna die


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 8, 2016)

God help me please,I'm only nineteen !


----------



## Wavels (Sep 9, 2016)

Here is an interesting article addressing the woeful lack of musicianship in today's music business.

http://thesmartset.com/does-the-music-business-need-musicianship/


----------



## Wavels (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 9, 2016)

Here is my favorite Pink Floyd.
I prefer the early albums.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 9, 2016)

I think it's time for the Weather Report!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 9, 2016)

BTW...great thread...I am enjoying reeling in the years!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 9, 2016)

Wavels said:


> Here is an interesting article addressing the woeful lack of musicianship in today's music business.
> 
> http://thesmartset.com/does-the-music-business-need-musicianship/


I just read the article and its depressing,concerts & music itself used to have a real connection to its audience in a meaningful way that spawned intelligent thought,now its zombie land where " music " if you can call it that is just a filler for kids,every day america gets 1 step closer to actually being what its portrayed in the movie Idiocracy,ask a millennial what a les Paul is & they think Paul revere,if they don't go all deer in the headlights .

FZ predicted this 30 years ago while that Nina chick at MTV laughed at him,now her we are with Phat beats & no musicians,I can't see getting excited over lip sync rappers flashing gangsta poses,or Beyonce not wits singing through auto tune while prancing around like a slut,not my bag.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 9, 2016)

@Wavels you got me with the Weather Report,how I forgot about them I don't know but it made remember these monsters,I'd like to see Justin biebers band try n figure this heavy shit out lol.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 9, 2016)

Billy Cobham is absolutely on fire here & so is John Mcglaughlin





some more insane 19 licks from billy


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 9, 2016)

one of the tightest fusion compositions of the era is Eat That Question by the master composer


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 9, 2016)

now 40 years later let's see Franks son perform the masterwork & see how he stacks up performing Eat that Question


----------



## socalcoolmx (Sep 10, 2016)

I know this is pretty current stuff but I thought you guys need to see this


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 10, 2016)

Try finding this one at record stores,you can't so if you have one keep it .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 10, 2016)

sing a song,play guitar and make it snappy !


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 10, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


Her cover i like better than the Rolling Stones version,her voice crackle adds that aroma of the " cooker " & the feeling in the pit of your stomach .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## The Flapjack Kid (Sep 11, 2016)

Any Leonard Cohen fans here?


----------



## Wavels (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 11, 2016)

One Size Fits All, one of my favorite Zappa albums...from 1975...


----------



## Wavels (Sep 11, 2016)

Also from One Size Fits All.

One of the most beautiful melodies from the prolific genius: Sofa


----------



## Wavels (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## deno (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## spliffendz (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## go go kid (Apr 8, 2021)




----------

